# Has anyone done stand-by at a concert?



## brassguy (Sep 15, 2007)

Tonight was my *first* night by myself and a partner, with NO AM/FM radio!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sad: Anyway, I am doing my first stand-by at a concert tomorrow night.  Just wondering what to expect! I think it's going to be Toby Keith but I could be wrong. If anyone can give me some pointers that would be great!!! Thanks!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 15, 2007)

have lots of bandaids and ice packs and ace wraps, otherwise, sit back and enjoy the concert!


----------



## Aileana (Sep 15, 2007)

get ready to deal with a lot of drunks and minor injuries. Typically metal and punk shows are the only place where you get anything more severe really, with the moshing that happens. That's always amusing


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 16, 2007)

Also, bring earplugs, the sound dampening kind.


----------



## Glorified (Sep 17, 2007)

avoid getting drunk and shouting out, "this song sucks!"


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 17, 2007)

digs lighter out of pocket and waves above head

"FREE BIRD!!!!!!!!FREE BIRD!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 17, 2007)

digs lighter out of pocket and waves above head

"FREE BIRD!!!!!!!!FREE BIRD!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Operator 37 (Sep 20, 2007)

I did a medical standby at an outdoor concert event attended by 30,00+. We stayed at one location and tended people as they came to us. We also had several golf carts available for 'rapid responce'. Worst case we saw....a twisted ankle. So don't worry and enjoy the concert.


----------



## jeepermedic (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to work at an amusment park as an EMT and the had an ampitheather,  so every SAT they would have a concert and some how I always ended up being the lucky<_< one that went to the concert.  It was loud and there where drunks but all in all normally nothing goes wrong. one of the cool things though my badge which said EMT/Security acted as a backstage pass and I could go anywhere at anytime anywhere on the faculity.  so i got to meet some pretty cool people, so watch out for that too!!!!!


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 20, 2007)

*It depends..*

There's an R&B/Soul concert that my other service does on-site EMS for and we actually stay pretty busy. 4 of us on staff.
We've had:
* bee stings
* drunks
* diabetic issues
* seizures
* burns
* ankle eating potholes
* heat related issues
* anaphylactic reactions
* chokings

So, you never know. But if all goes well, you can relax and enjoy the show!


----------



## medicdan (Sep 20, 2007)

This past summer I worked as an EMT at Tanglewood, a classical music venue in Western, MA. For a crowd size of up to 18-20,000, we have 2-4 EMT/Ski Patrol People, an RN, and 1 or 2 ambulances. The EMT/Ski Patrol people as well as the RN work for Tanglewood, a local company sends the ambulances with staff. 

Common complaints include:

Dehydration
Heat Stroke
Drunkenness
minor lacs
fainting/syncopal (sp?) episodes
The combo of booze and sun causes problems-- and we have a whole bunch of repeat offenders. 
We have a lot of fun-- we sit inside the Shed (nice seats) during concerts, but it does get dull sometimes. 
A lot of the First Aiders are retired locals who come just to hear the concerts. They "volunteer" as Ski Patrollers during the winter to get free lift tickets, and "work" First Aid during the summer to get into the grounds for free. They are rarely competent medically, and often just focused on hearing the concerts. The equipment is old, and we have to pull teeth to get supplies.... 
Nevertheless, we have a lot of fun, meet (and treat) very interesting people and hear some cool concerts. 

Enjoy your standbys!!
DES


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 20, 2007)

We have a 3 day festival that brings various bands in (this year is Kenny Rogers, Lonestar, Blake Shelton).  Theres lots of Beer, Fried Alligator, and Fried Snickers Bars.....YUMMY!!!

We treat a lot of bumps, bruises, scrapes, sprains, strains, fractures, ETOH related injuries, Unconscious patients, a couple of head injuries, and usually at least 1 stabbing.  Basically its a 3 day long MCI for the local ER.

We have a single staging area where patients can walk up to us, a Bike Medic team that is amongst the crowd, and a couple of golf carts that are used for rapid/first response and transporting patients to waiting EMS rigs needed.


----------



## rgnoon (Sep 20, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> We have a 3 day festival that brings various bands in (this year is Kenny Rogers, Lonestar, Blake Shelton).  Theres lots of Beer, Fried Alligator, and Fried Snickers Bars.....YUMMY!!!
> 
> We treat a lot of bumps, bruises, scrapes, sprains, strains, fractures, ETOH related injuries, Unconscious patients, a couple of head injuries, and usually at least 1 stabbing.  Basically its a 3 day long MCI for the local ER.
> 
> We have a single staging area where patients can walk up to us, a Bike Medic team that is amongst the crowd, and a couple of golf carts that are used for rapid/first response and transporting patients to waiting EMS rigs needed.



But no line of patients presenting with symptoms of AMIs from that fried alligator and snickers bars? I can feel my arteries clogging up just thinking about fried snickers.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 21, 2007)

rgnoon said:


> But no line of patients presenting with symptoms of AMIs from that fried alligator and snickers bars? I can feel my arteries clogging up just thinking about fried snickers.


 

MMMM...Fried Snickers...they are dipped in this yummy sweet batter and fried.  When you get them all the chocolate and caramel and nouget has melted into pure heaven!!


----------



## brassguy (Sep 21, 2007)

Update: It was an interesting experience! There were a *LOT* of minor drunks!!! We had a 15 y/o girl who blew a .19 and an 18 y/o girl who blew a .28(who went to the ED for "seizures" I put that in quotation marks because she was talking to the medics while "seizing"). The only real medical problems was a middle aged man who had SOB and a 12 y/o girl who had an asthma attack. It was a good night but I wore the wrong shoes and have the blisters to show for it!!!!!! =)


----------



## chocchipsmom (Sep 22, 2007)

Did a stand by for a Rolling Stones Concert.  Lots of ETOH, minor lacerations, sprained ankle and a chest pain.  

Don't worry, enjoy the show!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 28, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> We have a 3 day festival that brings various bands in (this year is Kenny Rogers, Lonestar, Blake Shelton). Theres lots of Beer, Fried Alligator, and Fried Snickers Bars.....YUMMY!!!
> 
> We treat a lot of bumps, bruises, scrapes, sprains, strains, fractures, ETOH related injuries, Unconscious patients, a couple of head injuries, and usually at least 1 stabbing. Basically its a 3 day long MCI for the local ER.
> 
> We have a single staging area where patients can walk up to us, a Bike Medic team that is amongst the crowd, and a couple of golf carts that are used for rapid/first response and transporting patients to waiting EMS rigs needed.


 
This wouldn't be the Mullet Festival, would it? BTW, what about the Fried Twinkies? Heaven on a stick! (luckily, beer seems to act as a solvent for all the cholesterol... :beerchug


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 29, 2007)

I am getting a stomach ache from just reading about all of this stuff!!:wacko:


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 29, 2007)

emt-student said:


> A lot of the First Aiders are retired locals who come just to hear the concerts. They "volunteer" as Ski Patrollers during the winter to get free lift tickets, and "work" First Aid during the summer to get into the grounds for free. They are rarely competent medically, and often just focused on hearing the concerts.



That's mostly the experience that I had with RockMed.. they were a mix of 'stagedoor johnnys' and 'ricky rescues' - and failed at both.


----------



## crash_cart (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't know much about aid and rock concerts, but just be thankful you weren't around during the Chicago marathon.:unsure:


----------



## medicdan (Oct 10, 2007)

crash_cart said:


> Don't know much about aid and rock concerts, but just be thankful you weren't around during the Chicago marathon.:unsure:



I agree, that must have been a mess. On Sunday I was volunteering at the Boston Half Marathon, where we were expecting the same temperatures as Chicago. It was a real pity-- we all showed in shorts, and it was in the mid 50s and very windy. The runners were fine, the medical staff spent the race freezing our butts off. 
...We almost ran out of mylar blankets.


----------



## seanm028 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm going to be doing medical at the Rock 'n' Roll Marathon in Phoenix in January.  The weather should be around the 40s, so I don't think there should be too many temp-related issues.  I volunteered early though, so they agreed to put me at the end of the race where hopefully I can see some interesting stuff.


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 11, 2007)

seanm028 said:


> The weather should be around the 40s, so I don't think there should be too many temp-related issues.



Yeah, you'll have the Californians freezing to death.


----------

